# What should I even do at this point?



## JustDressageIt

Is there even a horse? Did you see the horse in person? If you have papers, do they match the horse 100%? can you be sure the seller (scammer?) hasn't either 1)scammed you or 2) made a relatively worthless mare seem like this great, registered WB mare? If you did pick her up, who's to say the mare was actually serviced by the stud you picked? Usually for transfer of ownership, you need a bill of sale - what worries me is that the seller's name isn't on the papers, so registries may deny ownership change 'till they have a record of ownership. 
Personally, I would forget about the mare. I would be too worried she isn't who the seller claimed, and was actually bred to the neighbor's donkey - but I AM a self-admitted worrywart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

I havent seen the horse in person. Normally I wouldnt buy a horse for so much sight unseen...but I really honestly though this was a reputable seller  The papers do match the horse 100%...they are just in someone elses name. The foal would have to be DNA tested as soon as it was born...I do at least have LFG gyarabteed by the stallion. I did quite a bit of research before deciding to buy her and I am stilk shocked how it has turned out.....please view my original thread from 4 months ago and let me know what you think...thanks!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/finally-getting-redwine-foal-83160/


----------



## churumbeque

How far away is it? The 1st thing I would do is contact the people who are on the registration papers and see what they have to say.

I am not understanding if the papers are now in your name, if they are have the sheriff meet you at the property and get your horse. Who cares if she is bred at this point, that is the least of your problems. You are way to patient, I would have been way more pro active and things would not have gone on this long. You are giving her too much time to cover her tracks. The horse may not even be there or getting taken care of.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

What worries me is they still have the mare for sale on their website....


----------



## Piaffe

She is about 6-7 hours from me. When I bought her I asked why she was cheaper priced (most of the horses were going for more towards $20,000) she said that the previous owner had died and that she bought the horses,but that the papers were in order. I do wish I had acted before...Paypal said they could have reversed all the oayments before 45 days...too bad at that point I didnt realize what was going on. I dont know where the horse is for sure,if it is sick,injured,dead....or possibly never existed? I hate driving that far without proof the horse is even there. I have a broken ankle and am only allowed to drive very short distances so that will be a huge pain. So so so frustrated. I did call the police in the town she is in and they said take her to court. I dont know if they would be willing to help me get her.


----------



## Piaffe

She is listed as "sold" on their website


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

What a bum deal  I'd think with bill of sale & papers you could pick her up with a sheriff or police officer meeting you there. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Oh I just now saw that. I think court would be your best option.


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks for the input everyone....I guess this is a bit of a rant. I am just at wit's end as to what to do. Going to court is just going to be time and money. I wish I knew someone down there that could just go look and see if the horse even exists...lol. I am guessing this will end in me getting someone to take me down and going from there whether to try to get her or file for court. I also have to file to go to court in her town which doesnt seem quite fair to me,but oh well on that. Phew....I guess the main lesson I have learned is dont ever buy a horse sight unseen...even from a bigwig seller. Bah humbug...


----------



## Hidalgo13

Aw that really sucks ((


----------



## churumbeque

Piaffe said:


> Thanks for the input everyone....I guess this is a bit of a rant. I am just at wit's end as to what to do. Going to court is just going to be time and money. I wish I knew someone down there that could just go look and see if the horse even exists...lol. I am guessing this will end in me getting someone to take me down and going from there whether to try to get her or file for court. I also have to file to go to court in her town which doesnt seem quite fair to me,but oh well on that. Phew....I guess the main lesson I have learned is dont ever buy a horse sight unseen...even from a bigwig seller. Bah humbug...


6-7 hours is not that far to have bought an expensive horse sight unseen. Something just doesn't add up. If you can afford that horse you can hire someone to take you there and go get it. I thought maybe it was across the country from you and then I would have flown to see it. I am assuming (going out on a limb here) that you had a vet examine her before purchase? Call the vet and ask him if he knows anything


----------



## Alwaysbehind

You have a lawyer. I would discuss the whole issue with the lawyer and do as they suggest. No one here will know the ins and outs of the legal system where you and the horse are better than your lawyer.


----------



## coffeegod

churumbeque said:


> 6-7 hours is not that far to have bought an expensive horse sight unseen. Something just doesn't add up. If you can afford that horse you can hire someone to take you there and go get it. I thought maybe it was across the country from you and then I would have flown to see it. I am assuming (going out on a limb here) that you had a vet examine her before purchase? Call the vet and ask him if he knows anything


Seriously. I drove 14 hours one way to take a look at a horse in which I was interested in rescuing. Find somebody to take you and a trailer over there and get your mare.


----------



## mls

Alwaysbehind said:


> You have a lawyer. I would discuss the whole issue with the lawyer and do as they suggest. No one here will know the ins and outs of the legal system where you and the horse are better than your lawyer.


 
FOR SURE! Laws are different in each state. You do not need advice that could get you in trouble.


----------



## AlexS

I would not go to their property or remove the horse without going through the legal process first.


----------



## themacpack

Speak with your attorney - yesterday - and proceed as per their recommendation(s).


----------



## Piaffe

All the lawyer is saying is to take them to court....I would...but my point is I actually wanted the horse and I was just wondering if I legally had the right to pick her up without notice.
Churumbeque- I never said that I couldnt afford someone to take me down there? I said it was a REALLY bad time. I am having 2 screws and bone grafts put into my ankle anytime. In fact I have the last pre-surgery CT scan today. I am going to be really busy and recovering with that. 

The vet did examine her,but after a couple emails the seller said she switched to a cheaper vet whom she is refusing to give me the name...I dont even know for sure if there is/was a vet involved at all.

Coffegod- no...it isnt that long of a trip..I too have driven a LOT LOT further for a horse. Im just not sure I could work out going.

Bah...thanks again for the different views. I need to make a deciscion soon I guess. I could try to run down before the surgery. Or I could just go ahead and file the court papers and forget the whole thing


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Ask your lawyer "can I legally go there and take my mare?".


----------



## mls

Alwaysbehind said:


> Ask your lawyer "can I legally go there and take my mare?".


Direct and to the point.

If you have the paperwork that proves you own the horse, it should be a done deal. 

Ortho surgeries are generally scheduled well in advance.


----------



## churumbeque

Piaffe said:


> All the lawyer is saying is to take them to court....I would...but my point is I actually wanted the horse and I was just wondering if I legally had the right to pick her up without notice.
> Churumbeque- I never said that I couldnt afford someone to take me down there? I said it was a REALLY bad time. I am having 2 screws and bone grafts put into my ankle anytime. In fact I have the last pre-surgery CT scan today. I am going to be really busy and recovering with that.
> 
> The vet did examine her,but after a couple emails the seller said she switched to a cheaper vet whom she is refusing to give me the name...I dont even know for sure if there is/was a vet involved at all.
> 
> Coffegod- no...it isnt that long of a trip..I too have driven a LOT LOT further for a horse. Im just not sure I could work out going.
> 
> Bah...thanks again for the different views. I need to make a deciscion soon I guess. I could try to run down before the surgery. Or I could just go ahead and file the court papers and forget the whole thing


You would have hired the vet for a pre purchase exam so you should have the vet contact info. So it sound like you didn't even get a pre purchase exam since you do not know if a vet is involved.


----------



## Piaffe

All the vet bills from her vet checks were supposed to be given to me. They never came. I asked what was going on with the original vet and she said she switched to a new vet. I asked what the vet bills would be to see if she would send them to me. They never arrived and I havent heard from her since. No she didnt have an "official" pre purchase exam. She was checked right after I bought her for breeding,though. She was also sold guaranteed sound and once again the only reason I ever did this was because I thought Jill Burnell from Gray Fox Farms was a reputable seller. I obviously was wrong and made a mistake...now I just need to clean it up....


----------



## JustDressageIt

A horse was sold guaranteed sound? Major, major red flag right there.


----------



## Daisy25

OP--

I'm so sorry this happened to you.

This has ALL the hallmarks of a scam.

The scam works because the unwitting victim (ie: you) really, REALLY want the product (ie: the horse) and because you want this SO BADLY, you ignored all the warning signs before getting into this deal.

You found the horse of your dreams at a discounted price....did not go in person to investigate....allowed the seller to handle all the vet checks...allowed the seller to make all kinds of promises until she had your money...

and now *poof* the seller and the magical horse are essentially gone...with no way to contact them....no way to prove that the sale was legal (what with all the paperwork in various other names)...

For all you know...this scammer was trading on the name or impersonating the reputable seller that you THOUGHT you were buying from.

Your lawyer is right. Sue for your money back - IF you can even prove your case against this scammer - and then go buy a REAL horse....that you personally view and have your vet inspect.


----------



## waresbear

Oh my! Is the seller still on facebook? I would contact her immediately & tell her if you do not hear from her ASAP, you are proceeding with a lawsuit, if she is in fact legit, she'll contact you back. If not, I have a feeling you got scammed. You can't sue someone who doesn't exist.


----------



## themacpack

Daisy25 said:


> OP--
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you.
> 
> This has ALL the hallmarks of a scam.
> 
> The scam works because the unwitting victim (ie: you) really, REALLY want the product (ie: the horse) and because you want this SO BADLY, you ignored all the warning signs before getting into this deal.
> 
> You found the horse of your dreams at a discounted price....did not go in person to investigate....allowed the seller to handle all the vet checks...allowed the seller to make all kinds of promises until she had your money...
> 
> and now *poof* the seller and the magical horse are essentially gone...with no way to contact them....no way to prove that the sale was legal (what with all the paperwork in various other names)...
> 
> For all you know...this scammer was trading on the name or impersonating the reputable seller that you THOUGHT you were buying from.
> 
> Your lawyer is right. Sue for your money back - IF you can even prove your case against this scammer - and then go buy a REAL horse....that you personally view and have your vet inspect.


Unfortunately, I agree completely with everything Daisy has said.


----------



## Allison Finch

mls said:


> Direct and to the point.
> 
> If you have the paperwork that proves you own the horse, it should be a done deal.
> 
> Ortho surgeries are generally scheduled well in advance.


That may be one of the problems. It seems the papers are still in the previous owners name and may never have been legally transferred.


----------



## Allison Finch

I posted a query on their facebook page. I will be interested in seeing what they do. Betcha they "unlike" me.....

Is Sequel the mare you bought?


----------



## churumbeque

Question....is the broodmare "Sequel" ever going to be sent to the person who purchased her? Your farm's reputation may be at stake here and many people are watching to see what is going on here.


Your post on FB makes it sound like it isn't even your horse.
I think you could have been more professional in your inquiry and maybe get a reasonable response from them


----------



## Rachel1786

churumbeque said:


> Question....is the broodmare "Sequel" ever going to be sent to the person who purchased her? Your farm's reputation may be at stake here and many people are watching to see what is going on here.
> 
> Your post on FB makes it sound like it isn't even your horse.
> I think you could have been more professional in your inquiry and maybe get a reasonable response from them


That is because it is not her horse. The original poster is Piaffe.
I don't think there is anything wrong with her facebook post, the barn took this girls money and now are not responding to her inquires as to when she can pick up her horse. According to the website she paid $8,000 for the *bred* mare. If that was me(well I don't have that kind of money, so hypothetical me lol) I would be pounding on their door with the police behind me demanding to get my horse and getting a vet check as soon as I got her home to make sure she was bred. The price was over twice as much for her to be bred to the stud the original poster wanted.


----------



## Allison Finch

churumbeque said:


> Question....is the broodmare "Sequel" ever going to be sent to the person who purchased her? Your farm's reputation may be at stake here and many people are watching to see what is going on here.
> 
> 
> Your post on FB makes it sound like it isn't even your horse.
> I think you could have been more professional in your inquiry and maybe get a reasonable response from them


As to your points, it isn't my horse. The inquiry was sent to alert them to the fact that this situation is coming to the interest of people in the horse community. 

BTW, as expected, no response.....yet.

There are many reasons the horse may not have been shipped.
* injury
*horse is still open and the breeding won't catch
*the horse is still tied up in estate settlement (very likely)

Whatever the reason, a reputable breeder would KEEP the buyer informed. She says they will not answer ANY of her queries. 

Unacceptable. If this is how Gray Fox Farm does business, people should know.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I think this is a scam... Owner died, bought horse, decided to sell.For all the OP kinows, the papers are false. Not traveling to see horse or find someone to go see horse for that amount of money is not real smart. 
If the lady won't answer, what about the farm owner/manager? What about the registry? Call them and explain what is happening and maybe they can help with information.I would be calling the farm, the farm owner, the farm manager, any contact named over and over until someone answers. With the internet, it is so easy to take a photo, put up and ad, make false papers and sell said horse without anyone actually even looking at the horse in person. Happens alot .
Unfortunately, if it sounds like a good deal, then its probably false. 
I am not sure you can even go to court if there is no contact with the lady who sold you the horse, she will have to be served before you can go to court. You will have to have a physical address for her to be served and she probably even lied about that.


----------



## Saddlebag

Have you notified the registry? Perhaps they can assist you with this.


----------



## Domino13011

I agree, I think it's just a scam. I would listen to your lawyer and get your money back.:? I hope everything works out!


----------



## Allison Finch

It may be a scam, but I would be surprised. This is a well respected breeding operation that stands to really suffer from this kind of PR. No 8,000 horse would be worth that, IMO.

However, there may have been a problem that they did not expect that may require them to return the money. Big farms are expensive and they may not have the money at hand anymore.

Reminding them what may be at stake (their reputation) may encourage them to make things right.....or not.

Unfortunately, the horse world is forgetful. So many people have forgotten some of the things the Ward family did and the son is the jumper darling again. 

Oh, well........


----------



## themacpack

OP - have you actually spoken to someone AT the farm by contacting them at the numbers on their official site or did you contact the 'seller' via an off-site ad or other resource? The reason I ask is, it is not impossible that someone else has hijacked the horse's "for sale" status to broker this deal and has nothing to do with the farm whatsoever. It is very possible to have listed an off-site ad using this horse's info, provide you what would seem like the right info and the whole time you not being talking to anyone actually AT the farm. As Allison points out, this just does not add up for a farm of this caliber/reputation - which makes the other scenario seem even more likely.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Interestingly enough, I just had contact with someone at the actual farm. Had no problem answering me at all. There are always two sides to every story.


----------



## equiniphile

This has all the red flags of a scam. But you still have to wonder....has the "horse" died? Owner died/hospitalized and sale has been forgotten? Many, many possibilities. In any case, I would ask your lawyer if you can legally drive down and pick up your horse.


----------



## Rachel1786

wyominggrandma said:


> Interestingly enough, I just had contact with someone at the actual farm. Had no problem answering me at all. There are always two sides to every story.


And?...What did they say?


----------



## wyominggrandma

umm, seems as if a bit of information was left out from the OP. As I said, two sides to every story. The lady I emailed had no problem telling her side, but unless she says to state her side, I will not say anything more.


----------



## wyominggrandma

She left the horse here to get pregnant. I've been footing all the bills and doing just that. If she wanted her shipped sooner she can ship her. 
she paid 2900. open. I said I would breed her which I did if she paid the expenses which she hasn't. I've paid for all the upkeep on the mare out of the goodness of my heart. The mare has been preg checked once positive but is waiting for the 2nd preg check. She has all the paper work. She needs to transfer the mare with the registry. How in the world would I transfer the mare. She has the mare papers. I've emailed her repeatly during the process, not much else I can do except tell her to pay her bills and remove her mare. Honestly if I wanted the mare I never would have sold. I would love to stop paying for her mare. 

Posted with permission from Jill Burnell from Grayfox farms.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I no longer believe it a scam after talking to the Grayfox farms, and I just asked about the mares story . I have no interest either way, but as a business person, I hate to see someone's reputation smashed unfairly.

Seems there is alot of communication breakdown going on with this story.


----------



## waresbear

I am so glad this isn't a scam. :smile:


----------



## Allison Finch

I just posted an apology on their facebook page, and thanked them for offering an explanation.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Jill was a very nice lady to email with. I am sorry, but I believe what she is saying. And it seems the OP has no replies to Jill's account as to what Jill says is going on........
I don't make it a habit to stick my nose into others business, but dealing with the buying public as I have and knowing how fast a person can hurt someones reputation if the story being said is not true, I was just curious as to what was actually going on. I told Jill where the postings were and she was going to come aboard and post herself, then she asked if I would post what she had written because she had a vet situation going on.
I would like to ask the OP if the reason she has not picked up her horse is because she had not paid the full price for her? Sounds to me like Grayfox farms would be more than happy to have the horse gone as soon as she pays and make shipping arrangements.Just curious


----------



## Piaffe

:shock:


wyominggrandma said:


> She left the horse here to get pregnant. I've been footing all the bills and doing just that. If she wanted her shipped sooner she can ship her.
> she paid 2900. open. I said I would breed her which I did if she paid the expenses which she hasn't. I've paid for all the upkeep on the mare out of the goodness of my heart. The mare has been preg checked once positive but is waiting for the 2nd preg check. She has all the paper work. She needs to transfer the mare with the registry. How in the world would I transfer the mare. She has the mare papers. I've emailed her repeatly during the process, not much else I can do except tell her to pay her bills and remove her mare. Honestly if I wanted the mare I never would have sold. I would love to stop paying for her mare.
> 
> Posted with permission from Jill Burnell from Grayfox farms.


 
Unfortunately...this is not all true. I have all the papers,emails,calls,certified letters,bill of sale,etc. as proof. 

I never "left" the mare there. I have never gotten her. I have never even seen her in person. I bought her from Jill with a LFG to Redwine. ?

And she was absolutely NOT sold "open". She was sold with a LFG to Redwine. I can upload the bill of sale :shock: Which ironically also says that I don't need to pay any board/care while she is being bred:shock:

And yes...of course I told her I would pay the vet checks,etc. I asked for the name of the vet so I could call him and get the bills faxed to me and she NEVER emailed me back and refused to give me the vet's name. Still not sure why on that...?

I have talked to her original owner/breeder that had her from birth till 3 and she said she sold her to a lady named Amy West. Somehow Jill Burnell got the horse...IDK if she bought her from Amy West or someone else. Amy West is in canada and Jill Burnell told me she was selling the horse because she had bought her from a friend that died in New York...although I am really beginning to doubt that story and every other thing that has come from that woman's mouth!

I have heard (via email) from her for the first time in TWO months (regardless of many emails,phone calls,and certified letters) TODAY. She said 

life has been busy I have been having really bad luck this year, I was waiting to do the second preg check (two months!?) before talking to you again. She can be picked up anytime.

Are you kidding me !? 

Anyways...since the horse IS real and supposedly the place...I will be going to get my horse! Finally

I also had written Oldenburg,rheinland,jill's trainer,and all the horse's previous owners to see whose name she should be in.
Sometimes I guess people just need a little pressure to do the right thing:?

Since NONE of the paperwork is in her name I am sure that is going to be a whole world of fun! ha. funny...the bill of sale says the horses papers are all in order and ready to be transferred to new owner...........:-|


----------



## Piaffe

In fact...to show that she was not sold "open"....Here are the first two emails Jill sent me after I inquired about her.

1st email after original inquiry on horse-

On Apr 6, 2011, at 7:09 AM, jill burnell <[EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]> wrote:



Hi,
Thanks for the email. She is Oldenburg NA, she was a premium filly. I think she's also a premium mare with them, I have to double check. *She comes with a breeding to one of my stallions.* Her temperment is good.* She'll be ready to breed in a week or so*. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks,
jill
http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/<A href="http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/" rel=nofollow target=_blank>www.grayfoxfarms.com

after this email...I wrote back asking if she could be bred to Redwine and if so I would like to buy her. I got this email back.

On Apr 6, 2011, at 11:10 AM, jill burnell <[EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]> wrote:


Hi,
Thanks for the email. No problem to breed her. The stud fee is free, you would just have to pay vet bills from now on. I do a lot myself so of course that's free. She'll be ready to breed within a week. I've already had the vet look at her. So, the vet would probably have to do a couple Ultrasounds to check pregnancy. It's a guaranteed live foal. We'll get her pregnant before she leaves and then your guaranteed that the foal lives. 
Thanks again and I'm sure it will be a stunning baby,
Jill
http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/<A href="http://www.grayfoxfarms.com/" rel=nofollow target=_blank>www.grayfoxfarms.com



​
​


----------



## Piaffe

I also sent 8 emails that were NOT responded to from June 20th on asking when I could pick up Sequel and if she had been bred yet. I did not get even _one_ reply.

We also have at least 12 recorded calls trying to get through. Not even ONE phone call was answered or returned. This is also from June 20th on.


----------



## MySerenity

wow, after all of this you had better post pics when you get her!! (and I hope you do)


----------



## Whisper22

The OP's story is making a lot more sense to me. It is really easy for someone who is getting bashed publicly to back track, and try to turn it around on the other person. Which is exactly what JILL is trying to do now that she has been informed of the attention this situation has gotten on this forum. 

OP, go get your mare, and be done with her for good.


----------



## wyominggrandma

WEll, whatever the story or who is telling the truth and who isn't, I don't think publically trashing anyone is a good thing. 
If indeed you have the paperwork and such, just go get your horse. Quit talking to a lawyer and talking about lawsuits, just go get the horse and take the chance that she is still pregnant. Usually an ultrasound is done at 30 days and again at 60 days.
I would have picked up my horse after the first breeding, and if the breeding didn't hold, then take her back and breed her again. If you are only 6 hours away, that is not far to travel at all.


----------



## Piaffe

I really don't want to start a war with this. And I was NEVER out to bash Jill or Gray Fox Farms. (And am still not) That was NEVER my intent. I only wanted to know what was going on. This lady is for some reason lying about this whole thing and I honestly have NO idea why. I have done EVERYTHING in my power to try to get ahold of her to get the horse. I honestly thought that I had been scammed,the owner had died, or something. 

I even called a farm that is neighbors to hers and asked if they could see if there was a mare matching the description. They said they didn't see one and that the whole place is a junky rundown place that no horse should be at and after looking at their website said it is a really deceiving,because it is nothing like that. That was over a month ago and when I REALLY started worrying. 

Anyways...Phew...I am glad it ended up not being a scam because I wanted the horse  I will certainly post pics once I get her...and hopefully eventually...pics of her redwine foal


----------



## MicKey73

Subbing bc it's a very interesting story. Best of luck to you, and the mare and foal.


----------



## TKButtermilk

I do not think she posted just to bash them, seeing as she didn't immediately mention who the breeder was. I also think the entire thing was handled VERY badly on their end, discussing a private matter with a random person off the internet?? They shouldve thanked you for letting them know and for the concern and then handled it on their own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

TKButtermilk said:


> I do not think she posted just to bash them, seeing as she didn't immediately mention who the breeder was. I also think the entire thing was handled VERY badly on their end, discussing a private matter with a random person off the internet?? They shouldve thanked you for letting them know and for the concern and then handled it on their own.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^This exactly!


----------



## wyominggrandma

The OP mentioned the name of the person and the farm in the very first post..
And just to set the story straight, I wrote to the farm and said a story was being posted on a public forum about the farm and saying things that made the farm sound very dishonest. So the person wrote me back, and I guess felt since the other person involved had already posted to a public forum, why not tell her side of the story?
I really don't care one way or the other. My only thought on this whole thing is" if I paid that much money for a horse over four months ago, didn't hear anything from the seller, had the bill of sale and papers on the horse and it was only 6 hours away, why in the world would ANYONE wait four months to post to a public forum about "what should I do, my lawyer says this, tell me what to do".
I would have been getting the horse as soon as she was bred and brought her home. If I could afford to pay that much money for the horse, then I certainly could afford to pay to have her brought to me.
I'm sorry, it just does not make sense. Would you buy a horse, pay for it, sight unseen, get the papers and bill of sale, then wait four months to start saying" gee, I wonder if I have been cheated?. The OP stated she had talked to her lawyer, was going to sue, etc. WHY did she not just go get the horse once the seller quit emailing her? I can see if it was across the country, but we are talking 6 hours............ ??? If she has paid for everything, has the bill of sale, had the papers, then ANY law officer would be able to go onto the farm and watch as she took possession of HER horse. She says she had full ownership, then why not go get the horse. If the first breeding didn't take, then return with the horse since she had a LFG on the stud? 
Sorry, a broken ankle doesn't make you unable to ride in a car, just poses a problem with driving. So, hire a friend to drive with a trailer...... Besides, when did the OP break her ankle? 
This whole thing sounds suspicious. Both sides are saying what they want to say... Both are trying to blame the other. 
BUT, come on? Would any of you on this forum buy a horse and then wait over four months to go get it or make arrangements to go get it if all the money had changed hands and everything was legal? I bet not.. Especially if the seller stopped emailing and not writing or answering phone calls. I would have been driving to get my horse the second day of no contact. If the OP bought and paid for the horse and suddenly had no contact with the seller, but the horse was on the sellers property, something is wrong that the horse was not immediately picked up by the buyer.


----------



## Piaffe

Yea...4 months is way,way too long. Two months was pushing it and by the end of that I was very suspicious. I was sick of excuses as to why the horse couldnt be bred. I have phone records of me calling the police then and explaining the situation. They said get a lawyer and sue or forget it. 

The reason that I waited even two months is because I was waiting for the mare to be confirmed pregnant.
I had waited the first two months because she kept telling me the horse wasnt bred yet and to be patient,then she called the vet out too early,then she wasnt pregnant,then she had to get another check,etc. She also said that she had a transport that moved her horses around. She said if I wanted to wait a bit then I could get a really discounted shipping rate by using her transport. So I didnt book a transport right off. Im glad I didnt because I wouldnt have gotten a refund. 
And I broke my ankle on 4/1, they missed for 19 days during which I certainly couldnt walk or do anything., then they found it so I had all that going on for the first several weeks. You can even check on my original thread when I bought the horse.

..I dont mind what anyones opinions are on this either way. The truth will be known and I have EVERY bit of proof. Jill has obviously been caught and is back tracking her words and stories. 

Anyways..although it is ultimately up to mods I think this thread should probably not go on. I have no wish to speak ill of Jill. I am extremely,extremely,extremely frustrated with the whole situation,but bashing people simply isnt going to help.

I started the thread asking for advice because I really was at a loss as to what to do. Now that I have FINALLY gotten contact from the seller I should be able to get my horse so hopefully the problem is resolved.


----------



## kitten_Val

I don't see the original post as an attempt to bash the place, but rather as a rant. I'd be mad too. Granted I'd probably not wait for 4 months, but then people look at how things should be handled differently. 

With that being said, I think it's time to close the thread.


----------

